# 60* live center help



## Mikey (Mar 5, 2007)

OK, got my new Jet lathe set up and the thing runs so darn smooth out of the box. Only problem i have is that the live center point doesn't fit into the mandrels because the point is so sharp. I ground down the point, but the metal piece must not fit perfectly centered into the live center because I can't get it to run smoothly. In fact, when I touch the spinning mandrel to the live center, the wobble at the end of the shaft becomes pronounced to the point where I can see it. So, can anyone recomment where to get a new point or even a live center that won't break the bank? i don't need something that runs $100, but do need something that won't make a mandrel wobble. 

FWIW, I am in bliss as the headstock has almost no runout at all as benchmarked by my nail test when used with the Beall chuck. My Grizz lathe has a lot more and I was getting out of round pens. Oh, and the tailstock and headstock points do line up and stay that way even when the headstock is spinning.


----------



## Dario (Mar 5, 2007)

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1189&category=


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 5, 2007)

I second what Dario said. I have one of these on both of my lathes and love them!


----------



## Mikey (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, right price!

Took the live center off the Grizz lathe and it runs so smooth, so I know the live center is the problem. I'll order a few tomorrow. Thanks a bunch. i so can't wait until I can turn a nice round pen without having to rotate the darn blank on the mandrel  when I get close to final size.


----------



## stevers (Mar 6, 2007)

Thats awesome Dario, I'm going to order one also.


----------



## whatwoodido (Mar 6, 2007)

On Amazon.com the PSI version of the 60 degree live center is about the same price if you spend $25 you get free shipping.

Drew


----------



## MDWine (Mar 6, 2007)

My 'little machine shop' live center has started making a lot of noise.  So much so I had to remove it and use the standard wood point center.  It's been less than a year since I got it, I think... I've tried some teflon oil, but didn't help.  I'll have to see if I can pack the bearings somehow...

Up to this point, it was great![xx(]


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Michael. I just ordered two of them.[)]  But they have to be better than the WC cheap set.[]


----------



## Dario (Mar 6, 2007)

I had mine squeel one time and started getting hot at high RPM but after putting some motor oil (Mobil 1)...never happened again.


----------



## stevers (Mar 9, 2007)

I ordered, it should be here tomorrow. Cant wait, I just love new toys.[][][]


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 9, 2007)

Guess I should have posted this a little sooner??  I have a live center from LMS and it has performed very admirably for several years.  Unfortunately there have been a number of posts recently from folks who have had problems with theirs.  Based on that fact and a response that I got from LMS when I called them about the problem, I don't feel like I can recommend that particular tool any longer.  

Both Grizzly and PSI have modestly priced live centers.....possible HF might too.  I have no idea if the Grizzly or PSI live centers are any better; but given all of the negative comments that have been posted recently about the LMS live center, I, personally, would look to another source if I need to purchase another one.[^]

P.S.  The RPM limit for the #1189 from LMS is 2500 RPMs.  The fifth step on the JET mini pulley is 2650 RPMs.  I don't think that speed overage should be much of a problem for most folks; but I would definitely avoid the sixth position which is only a hair under 4000 RPMs.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />.....I'll have to see if I can pack the bearings somehow...



Michael:  I don't think the bearing in the LMS live center is designed to be repacked.  Do let us know if you are able to do it successfully.

IIRC, Billy B. made a post saying the live center from PSI could be disassembled and repacked??  Maybe he didn't repack the bearing; but rather just bought a new one.  Can't remember for sure.  I don't think the average hobby pencrafter has the necessary tools to disassemble the LMS live center.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 9, 2007)

I just received my new ones yesterday from LMS and they both screech at about 3000rpm. I did notice that if I did not snug them up to the mandrel then they were quiet. Am I doing something wrong by snugging the live center up to mandrel and locking it in? TIA for your answers.

Mike


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 9, 2007)

Mike: The screeching may not be a bearing noise.  I had a problem with my LMS live center when it first got it, too.  When the lathe is on, are you sure the tip of the live center is turning along with the mandrel??

My live center was apparently filled with a lot of heavy grease making it hard to turn.  What was actually happening was the mandrel was spinning against the tip of the live center; but the tip of the live center, itself, was not turning.  Hence you has a metal on metal friction surface and it might make some noise if there is no lubrication on it.  I had to soak my LMS in kerosene for several hours to dilute some of the grease and then I heated it up with a hairdryer getting it "WARM" to the touch.(maybe 10 minutes on high??)  Then I ran it on the lathe at a continuous speed (2500 RPMSÂ±) for about a half hour.  After that "break-in" I never had any other problems with the LC.  Note, because the LC tip is so resistant to turning, initially, you might have to crank down on the tailstock a little more than normal so there is enough friction between the mandrel and the LC tip that the mandrel will drive the tip.

Other thing you want to check is that the center bore in the end of the mandrel is properly drilled.  Initially, it should be cone-shaped; but at the bottom of the cone there should be a slightly deeper cylindrical hole for clearance for the very tip of the live center.  You may need a strong light and a magnifying glass to be sure the hole is drilled properly.

Let us know how things work out for you.

P.S.  If you don't have any kerosene, try spraying some WD-40 on the bearing and let sit for a few hours.

Good luck!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 9, 2007)

Randy,
   Thanks for taking the time to explain it to me. If IIRC the live center was spinning and was making noise. I will print out your post and try your suggestions and see how it turns out. Thanks again.   

Mike


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 9, 2007)

Mike:  Be sure that not only is it spinning; but that it is spinning at the same speed as the mandrel.  You don't want any slippage between the mandrel and the LC tip.

Before you do anything, hold the LC in your hands and twist the tip.  Is it fairly stiff and resistant to turning or does it turn freely?  Also push and pull on it a little to see if there is any wiggle/looseness in the bearing.....there should be no detectable wobble or looseness.  And then twist the LC tip while exerting a little axial pressure on it.  It should feel smooth, not rough or gritty.  

With my LC, if I hold the arbor in one hand and try to spin the tip with the other there is light resistance.  Snapping the tip between my thumb and middle finger to make it spin will cause it turn about 2 or 3 revolutions.  It is not so free that it spins like the wheel on a rollerblade nor is it so tight that it will not spin at all. [^]


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 9, 2007)

I will, Thanks.


----------



## stevers (Mar 11, 2007)

I got mine Friday. It seems to work fine. I haven't run it up to full speed yet. I don't honestly see myself using full speed for pen turning. So far so good for me on the LMS live center. The mandrel definitely fits it better than the stock one.


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 13, 2007)

The Oneway center will bring tears to your eyes one time. After that you will have no more live center problems.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />My 'little machine shop' live center has started making a lot of noise.  So much so I had to remove it and use the standard wood point center.  It's been less than a year since I got it, I think... I've tried some teflon oil, but didn't help.  I'll have to see if I can pack the bearings somehow...
> 
> Up to this point, it was great![xx(]



Michael:  Any luck on fixing your live center??


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />I just received my new ones yesterday from LMS and they both screech at about 3000rpm. I did notice that if I did not snug them up to the mandrel then they were quiet. Am I doing something wrong by snugging the live center up to mandrel and locking it in? TIA for your answers.Mike



Any luck solving your problem??


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 15, 2007)

Randy,
   I have been busy on the chores set up bu SWMBO, installed hardwaad flooring in half of our basement so I am trying to convince her that I need a break to go to my shop.[]  I will post my outcome, I have not tried the second one as of yet.  Thanks yfor your help Randy.

Mike


----------



## MDWine (Mar 16, 2007)

NOPE... I have looked at it a couple of times, but the bearing is sealed.  I will try the 'motor oil' soak this weekend and see if that helps.  I'm not wild about the idea of it, don't want oil slung around the shop, but maybe a well placed papertowel will help.  I think I'll consider the Oneway, and not try the "less expensive" solutions.  Do it right the first time ...  live and learn!


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 16, 2007)

I soaked mine and they still squeal, so LMS is getting them back. I went to WC and purchased a LC kit that has 6 different points to it. Our resident bowl turning expert uses this kit and has no problems with it. The kit does sell for $60.00 but well worth it with the interchangeable tips, so I am told.[]

Mike


----------

